# Qiqihar



## kimakier (Feb 19, 2012)

Traveling to Qiqihar this month to speak about job opportunity. Does anyone have any advice as to restaurants, tourist sites, etc? I will be there approximately 2 weeks and would love to know where the best sites are to visit.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Been there once in wintertime for a couple of days. Only thing I recall was the blistering cold day and night. Dacheng temple was ok but not very different from the other Chinese temples.


----------

